

Ufront – client/server web framework for Haxe - larsiusprime
http://ufront.net/

======
msutherl
I find myself extremely frustrated by this website. Where is a code-sample, or
any description of how it works, or what it is? Why this strange "tour"? Just
put all the information on the first page!

~~~
nacs
Agreed, that is a pretty useless homepage. Their github has more useful info:

[https://github.com/ufront/ufront](https://github.com/ufront/ufront)

